# white scale



## sanosfish (Mar 10, 2010)

What appears to be a large white scale on the verge of peeling off has appeared on the front of my bettas head, in addition there seems to be a small black growth on top of the scale - he's in a 10 gal, filtered tank that i do 25% water change every week and is fed only every other day. 

is it a type of infection? what can i do to help my betta =\

sorry for the picture quality


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

That's very unusual...

I'm going to bring your topic back to the front page so someone will hopefully look at it who knows what it is. :c Poor boy.


----------



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

This ALMOST looks what I just posted about my fish except it's not white but it's green and no black spot..just a random lump..


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Have you tested your water recently? You should test your ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate levels to be sure that something didn't happen to disrupt your cycle and cause the fish to become ill.

Is the water heated? How is the fish acting? Is he normal, less active than usual, lethargic, hiding, or darting? Is he eating? 

For now I would just do what you can to make sure the water is as clean as possible and that the temperature is stable.


----------



## sanosfish (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you FuulieQ!

It's a filtered 10 gal tank thats kept at a constant 78degrees. I haven't run a water test yet but "stress" is swimming around and eating as usual - no signs of lethargy. I did a near 50% water change earlier this week hoping it would help. I'll check the water and keep changing the water and hopefully things get better.


----------

